# Yikes ! Help ! 4 week old foal ? Should I give enema right away !



## Never2Mini (Jun 3, 2013)

I just wormed my 4 wk old filly with panacur this afternoon. When I went to put her in her stall for the night. She had a poo stuck. I did not see her pass it but it did disappear. Should I run out and get a infant enema and give it now or wait and watch her ? I have not ever giving a foal an enema. Yikes


----------



## countrymini (Jun 3, 2013)

Cant help you out but hope she's fine and starts pooping normal again.


----------



## Never2Mini (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks countrymini.

Just left her and she was trying to poo but was having trouble. So I helped a little and once I helped one turd a few others were happy to follow but still had some stuck. Yikes this foal stuff is all new to me not sure if I should still give enema tonight or just watch her. I am a bit afraid to give the enema. I don't want to hurt her. Can't get a hold of my vet !

Has anyone reading this thread gave a foal an enema ? Is it dangerous to the foal ? Shoot I never even gave one of my kids one before.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 3, 2013)

We keep a child enema on hand so can always refill it with a little soapy water if needed. If you had one, I would give it to her - not difficult at all - since she seems to be straining. Be sure to use a child one and insert it gently and you should be fine.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, all 3 foals I gave enemas to but that was just to help them along and I did them shortly after they were born. I used childrens fleet...not even 1/2 bottle and like you I am/was nervous about hurting my foal. I hope someone w/more experience comes to help you but if it were me I think as long as my vet was called I'd just wait till a.m. I did have to gently pull poops that were a little stuck with my filly and like yours ..a few others came out too. Keep a close eye on her ...those little suckers can bounce...she may have dropped it and its hard for you to see them. When things start going wrong or funky with the foals, for me, I like to start a time line and write things down so that when I do speak to vet I can give him better info than just babbling to him.

4 am gave panacure x amt

6;30 foal tried to poop

6;45 straining no poop

6;30 temp...

7;00 straining still

7;30 napping..........I know this might seem silly to the pros but its the only way I can remember when the vet finally arrives

.

Is she still strainig to poop...have you seen her pee?

Is she still straining


----------



## Never2Mini (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks targetsmom. Just ran to walmart and got an infant one. Just ran in for vaseline and check in here. Now headed up to give it.


----------



## Never2Mini (Jun 3, 2013)

LittleRibbie we were posting at the same time. Yeah she is peeing and other wise acting normal. Headed to the barn.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you Mary...I would have given the wrong advice....


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 3, 2013)

if you have a helper great...as you do need to try to get her between your legs and sort of grab gently but tight on her tail and lift it right up...yup...she will squirm!! good luck...oh by the way..stand back a bit when your done!


----------



## Never2Mini (Jun 3, 2013)

Woohoo ! Enema given wasn't to bad and Dreama has sweet relief !!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry just getting on now. I would have advised you to give her an enema and if you don't have a child's one on hand you can always use a small syringe with warm water and a little liquid soap.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 4, 2013)

Glad shes all better!!


----------



## Never2Mini (Jun 4, 2013)

Little Dreama is all back to herself today..



She is out in the pasture kicking up her heels !! She is so curious and mouthy these days its hard to tell what she ate to cause her woes. I am keeping a close eye on her potty habits.



I have had riding horses my whole life but this is my first foal and she is making me crazy. lol !! but I wouldn't trade her for anything.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 5, 2013)

I know how you feel, these little ones test all our knowledge



some foals are worse than others too. One of my first mini foals would eat everything and even choked a couple of times



my vet suggested I took her off grass



my horses were all out 24/7 on grass so where would I put her and also her mum was top dog in the herd so removing her would have been a nightmare, luckily she grew stronger and stopped eating everything in sight





Here is my little monster


----------



## Never2Mini (Jun 6, 2013)

She is cute and looks mischievous



My Dreama has look to.


----------

